# Anyone been to the Pensacola Pier?



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

Might make a trip down to the pier if anything nice is running. any bonita or big spanish around right now? I'd love to stick into some bobos but ill take anything that pulls at this point


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a few Spanish this morning... if you stuck to it, you could probably catch a limit in a few hours. Very little bait, no kings, no bonita, clean water, lots of june grass and jellyfish.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

